
Ask HN: How much do you spend on hosting? - sysk
I was recently asked to give an estimate of how much it would cost to host a PHP&#x2F;MySQL website that is expected to get X monthly page views. Unfortunately, I couldn&#x27;t answer and wasn&#x27;t able to Google it. It seems like this sort of knowledge only comes with experience and is rarely documented.<p>In the spirit of transparency, it&#x27;d be interesting if we all shared how much we&#x27;re spending on hosting. Of course, every application is unique but knowing what others are spending for a similar application can be valuable information.<p>Please include some information about your stack (hosting provider, programming language, database, etc.) and how much traffic you are handling.
======
cauterized
I have a few simple (Wordpress or simpler) PHP/MySQL sites that get a couple
thousand pageviews/mo apiece. They don't need more than ~99.98% uptime. I
spend $5/mo apiece to host them on a shared host (asmallorange.com, if you
care). I could probably find similar featured hosting for half that, but my
experience is that the extra $30/yr buys you good customer service.

At work, our site serves 8 figures per month in page views and targets 99.999%
uptime. We're on a Python/Django/MySQL stack with Celery, Varnish,
Elasticsearch, and a few other things thrown in for fun. Between staging and
production environments, and redundancy in production, I'd estimate we spend
around $7k/mo on AWS for hosting, plus about $3k/mo for a couple Redshift
instances for internal use. This year we might reserve some of our instances
to save money.

------
r_singh
Using Python webapp2 on Google App Engine with Google's NoSQL datastore to run
a monolithic app with 120 visits per day (20% transaction conversion) and an
admin panel for data management.

Costs $10 to $18 per month depending mainly on Datastore Queries as caching is
limited to 1Mb per cache and I haven't fixed a function to handle caching with
multiple keys yet so the cost can be lower.

